# Very pregnant cat, starting to get a bit worried!



## DUHmanda

Hi, everyone! I am new to these forums (first time poster, actually) and I have been relentlessly searching for information and found that this is the most active cat/pet site I could find. 

I have a 2 year old cat, Babycat aka Two-Toes.  She has been pregnant for quite some time, however there is no definite due date. I have been feeling fetal movement for over 2 weeks and there is visible movement (just from looking at her stomach) for over a week. She has been VORACIOUSLY licking herself for 2-3 days now and has become slightly aggressive. A few days ago I was able to check out her stomach and nipples (checking for milk production) and even her genitalia, now if I touch anywhere around her stomach or privates, she will bite me and claw me! I understood so I backed off a bit.

I was expecting her to go any time now because of these reasons:

1- Fetal movement begins around week 7, and it has been 2-3 weeks (more like 3+ weeks) since I began feeling fetal movement. I have been seeing fetal movement for over a week now. It seems like her stomach is a ping pong table, it's everywhere and the kittens are pretty active at any given time. 

2- The voracious licking. It seems almost like gnawing. While mainly concentrating on her private area and stomach area, she even does it on her paws and tail. It's literally NEVER ENDING.

3- She's bipolar. One minute she's sweet and very very affectionate and the next minute she SNAPS and bites and/or claws me. 

4-I examined her vagina early this morning (she actually let me, very quickly though before she stopped licking herself to attack me lol) and there was this very small mucousy thing, looked sort of like a little blob of snot. Very very small. I have not been able to check if it's still there, but like I said she's been constantly licking herself if she is not asleep.

5-Semi heavy breathing. I wouldn't call it panting, but she's breathing a lot heavier than usual. 

Reasons why I am worried.

She seems very anxious and has been for the past few days. I don't know if this normal or not. Not just the normal restlessness, but she's wagging her tail, can't sit still, constantly moving. I am afraid she's not getting enough rest.

I am afraid she is overdue. Most websites and vets I have contacted said she should be producing milk by now and be going into labor (they said that fetal movement starts around week 7 and within actually seeing the kittens move they usually go within a week). Her nipples are pink, swollen and slightly crusty. However, when I squeeze them I do not feel any discharge or see anything coming out. Also, she has a very good appetite. She has not let up on eating whatsoever. 


Based on what I have said, do ya'll have any suggestions? Opinions? I am going to take her to a vet if she doesn't give birth within a week because I feel that would be kind of pushing it, but they said she sounds like she is in early labor at the moment with the mucousy discharge from earlier and the restlessness. She kind of seems tender in her abdomen though and her anxiety and aggressiveness makes me worry for her. I do not want anything to happen to her. 

Before anyone says anything about me not having her spayed, I know. I recently moved (in March) and during the process she got out on accident and it took me a while to get her back in. So, based on that I would assume she got pregnant early March. I have never had an unspayed or unneutered cat before, and will definitely have her spayed after these litter of kittens.

Sorry about the longwinded post but I am sure you can see I am just nervous and would like some reassurance. Thanks!


----------



## catsmum

DUHmanda said:


> I have a 2 year old cat, Babycat aka Two-Toes.  She has been pregnant for quite some time, however there is no definite due date.
> 
> Before anyone says anything about me not having her spayed, I know. I recently moved (in March) and during the process she got out on accident and it took me a while to get her back in. So, based on that I would assume she got pregnant early March. I have never had an unspayed or unneutered cat before, and will definitely have her spayed after these litter of kittens.


she is 2 years old, she should have been neutered 18 months ago
leaving a female cat unneutered for 2 years is asking for all sorts of problems, not just pregnancy
she could have been neutered as soon as you realised she "escaped" and had her little "accident"


----------



## lizward

From what you describe, she just sounds like a cat ready to give birth. However if you are really sure that she escaped in early March she must be well overdue, overdue enough for there to be very serious concern. If this is the case then you certainly need a vet visit today. To give you some idea, a cat giving birth today would normally have been mated within a day or two either side of march 19th.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles

_if she was my cat, and i felt worried about her in any way i would ring the vet,and if i still felt worried i would pop her down for a check up, keep a close eye on her, i do hope all goes well, _


----------



## DUHmanda

catsmum said:


> she is 2 years old, she should have been neutered 18 months ago
> leaving a female cat unneutered for 2 years is asking for all sorts of problems, not just pregnancy
> she could have been neutered as soon as you realised she "escaped" and had her little "accident"


It wasn't an accident. Her getting out was an accident. Regardless of how many kittens she has, they are staying with me and her and her litter will be spayed and neutered. I also haven't had her for 2 years, a friend could no longer keep her so I took her. Thanks for your concern, though.

And for the other poster, I contacted a vet yesterday (Saturday) and they said it was fine, I have been in contact with this vet a few times and they said nothing about her being overdue (I told her when I thought that she had mated with another cat) However, given that you DO seem concerned that she may be well overdue, I am going to take her in tomorrow, regardless what the vet says. Thanks a lot.


----------



## gskinner123

If she really is *that* agitated and "can't sit still, constantly meowing, constantly 'gnawing' herself" for the several days that you say then that, in my book, is a cat who is distressed. A LITTLE agitation and restlessness is normal for a cat about to go into labour but not to the degree or duration you've mentioned. She needs to see the vet today, asap, just in case, especially as you don't know her due date.


----------



## koekemakranka

I think I am going to avoid the breeding section from now on. I am thoroughly depressed.


----------



## Tishtash451

DUHmanda said:


> It wasn't an accident. Her getting out was an accident. Regardless of how many kittens she has, they are staying with me and her and her litter will be spayed and neutered. I also haven't had her for 2 years, a friend could no longer keep her so I took her. Thanks for your concern, though.
> 
> And for the other poster, I contacted a vet yesterday (Saturday) and they said it was fine, I have been in contact with this vet a few times and they said nothing about her being overdue (I told her when I thought that she had mated with another cat) However, given that you DO seem concerned that she may be well overdue, I am going to take her in tomorrow, regardless what the vet says. Thanks a lot.


Hi, welcome to the forum!! I am also fairly new and have found this site to be sooooo informative and I have learned loads!!

My Tilly has recently given birth to 4 beautiful babies who are now 3 days old....

Tilly was around 68-69 days when she finally went into labour... I kept worrying that she would be overdue (past 70 days) but in the end nature took it's course!!  it was VERY obvious when she went into labour....she started meowing loudly and was VERY restless.... Pacing and trying to dig up the carpet.... She also kept going in and out of her birthing box which she had never been interested in before.... We then spotted a small mucus lump on the floor, which we knew was her 'plug' so we knew the babies were definitely on the way!

Within an hour she had the first kitten.. 

Have you set up so e birthing boxes around your home?? They need to be somewhere quiet and draft free where there isn't alot of human or animal 'traffic'.... Is there a particular room she likes to relax in?? Maybe put a birthing box there???

Unfortunately I cannot comment on her aggressiveness as Tilly became very affectionate and loved her belly rubs!! I know some cats don't like their belly to be touched.... I have a male cat who will bite and scratch if you go anywhere near his belly!!  Has she always been like this?

How long have you had her? Is she an indoor cat? I would keep a very close eye on her....

When she came back after getting out... Do you remember this date? If you can work out how many days it as been... This will give you an idea if she is over 70 days.... If she is then I would get her to the vets ASAP!!

Good luck to you both and keep us posted on how the little lady gets 
on...:wink5:

Be lovely to see some pics of her....


----------



## DUHmanda

gskinner123 said:


> If she really is *that* agitated and "can't sit still, constantly meowing, constantly 'gnawing' herself" for the several days that you say then that, in my book, is a cat who is distressed. A LITTLE agitation and restlessness is normal for a cat about to go into labour but not to the degree or duration you've mentioned. She needs to see the vet today, asap, just in case, especially as you don't know her due date.


Hi, thanks a lot for your reply! She hasn't been vocal at all. She goes from sleeping to licking and grooming herself. Which, I thought was normal but like I said upon researching I became a little more worried. I have been in contact with a vet since I realized she was pregnant. The vet did not seem concerned. I called the emergency service yesterday because I was afraid she was overdue and uncomfortable, after telling the vet all of the details (it's only been a few days that she has been doing the obsessive licking) she still seemed unconcerned. Again, this is why I wanted to come on here and find reassurance! I mention in a post that regardless what the vet says tomorrow, I will be taking her and I will let you guys know what happens!



> I think I am going to avoid the breeding section from now on. I am thoroughly depressed.


Is there a reason you are getting depressed over my post?

And hi Tishtash, grats on your babies!  I have been checking many kitty threads on here and will definitely be on the lookout for yours! I am so anxious and nervous that I have barely slept in days. I have gotten maybe 2-3 hours of sleep per night in the last 4-5 days. Haha. I have 3 boxes set up (yes overkill, but what can I say) with loads of soft, smushy towels and blankets. I have one in the bathroom, one in the closet and one in a small nook that she likes to lay at. Weirdly, though, she's been sleeping in doorways, lol.

My friend is in the U.S Army and has a child, she recently received orders that she was going to be deployed and had to find a home for the cat. I offered to take the cat in Feb, I got her in late Feb, as I was in the process of moving. Like I said, I am pretty sure on my dates, it would have had to have been early-early middle of March. I am not 100% sure, I know that I was settled in with all of my cable/phone on by late-mid of March and she was secured inside from then on out. She is an inside only cat. She never goes outside. Only went back and forth when we were moving things in the first few days. So I would say the 2nd or early 3rd week of March at the latest, I could be off a few days though.

I am taking everyone's advice though to be 100% certain and take her into the vet. Yes, she has had a checkup but honestly, I guess my vet is not as thorough (I live in a small town and is the only vet within 20 miles) as yours and since I had her taken in kind of early in the pregnancy, there was no official due date, just told me sometime in May.

Also, thanks for some more in detail things that occurred during your cat's labor. I have been watching birthing videos and researching sites like crazy!  Just want to be prepared.

I will post some pics soon, again grats on the babies!


----------



## gskinner123

DUHmanda said:


> Hi, thanks a lot for your reply! She hasn't been vocal at all. She goes from sleeping to licking and grooming herself.


A little different then than "constantly, voraciously, gnawing herself which is literally never ending" which you mentioned in your original post. I said what I did as a queen who is doing this has sometimes, unbeknown to the owner, gone into labour but the first kitten is malpresented - this would cause the girl to act in the way you initially described, especially coupled with agitation and being highly restless which you also said.

It's obviously more important to give the vet a very clear picture of what's happening (especially as it's over the phone and they've not had the benefit of seeing her) rather than on a forum.


----------



## DUHmanda

gskinner123 said:


> A little different then than "constantly, voraciously, gnawing herself which is literally never ending" which you mentioned in your original post. I said what I did as a queen who is doing this has sometimes, unbeknown to the owner, gone into labour but the first kitten is malpresented - this would cause the girl to act in the way you initially described, especially coupled with agitation and being highly restless which you also said.
> 
> It's obviously more important to give the vet a very clear picture of what's happening (especially as it's over the phone and they've not had the benefit of seeing her) rather than on a forum.


Thanks a lot for the advice! And she HAS been gnawing and lick herself voraciously. A LOT especially since yesterday (starting early morning) when I say gnawing, it's hard to describe, like you said, over a forum. Around her nipples and around her private areas, especially, but she also does it a little on her tail and paws as well. The only thing she does now is either a) sleep, b) eat/drink c) groom herself (so it is pretty muc never-ending). But again, as I said, I read on forums and in further research that they do obsessively groom the last few days close to birth, but since it's been a few days I wanted to get an opinion from people experienced with cat labor/birth. I have only witnessed one cat give birth in my lifetime and it was when I was very young (8-9 years old) so I am quite unfamiliar.

I haven't had any trouble with her, she's been really content and rather normal until the past few days and she has seen a vet (much earlier in her pregnancy, though) and she will have a vet visit in the a.m. I am going to stay up (I can't sleep! It's almost 6am here) and call in first thing to get an appointment. I will definitely let ya'll know what she says and get a few pictures up of my beautiful girl soon.

Really, thanks a lot for the responses, I value everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Id take her to the vet, she doesnt sound happy esp the gwaring at herself?

and early march would make her about 2-3weeks over due? I don think thats even possible??


----------



## manz7

well i also have a pregnant queen :yesnod: izzy she is due her kitten's anytime she got caught between 10/04/2011 and 14/04/2011 as she is also an indoor cat but the local gigalo had other plan's and she's a rebelious teenage girlrrr: she decided to escape with him as i was putting the bin's out as i shouted her she just looked at me and ran:::001_tt1: way too fast for me to catch her:cursing: but when she did finally come home after me searching the nieghbourhood my male persian who i was planning on breeding izzy with but not till next year, did get her in the garden before i was able to get her in the house so my beautiful exotic chinchilla persian lady is now expecting her 1st litter and i've no idea who the daddy is izzy hasn't become aggresive though she does follow me everywhere even to the loo:rolleyes5: she has not had any sign's of going into labour though no milk or licking and she is still very interested in her food.


----------



## Taylorbaby

manz7 said:


> well i also have a pregnant queen :yesnod: izzy she is due her kitten's anytime she got caught between 10/04/2011 and 14/04/2011 as she is also an indoor cat but the local gigalo had other plan's and she's a rebelious teenage girlrrr: she decided to escape with him as i was putting the bin's out as i shouted her she just looked at me and ran:::001_tt1: way too fast for me to catch her:cursing: but when she did finally come home after me searching the nieghbourhood my male persian who i was planning on breeding izzy with but not till next year, did get her in the garden before i was able to get her in the house so my beautiful exotic chinchilla persian lady is now expecting her 1st litter and i've no idea who the daddy is izzy hasn't become aggresive though she does follow me everywhere even to the loo:rolleyes5: she has not had any sign's of going into labour though no milk or licking and she is still very interested in her food.


are both parents registered on active and PKD tested? 11months isnt too young & the research should have been done before buying them.

if she 'escaped' then the litter could have 5dads, you will have no idea, so you cant register them or sell them as pedigrees, you can DNA test the entire litter & your boy. Before you let her mate your boy you will now have to have her tested for fiv/felv/herpes/chlamdiya/calci virus as she can catch all of these from the many cats she will have mated.

remember that owning a stud you will need about 4 + girls to keep him happy and he will start to spray / poop / call for girls, same as girls they do it to. you have had alot of time to be prepared so Id start now you dont have long!

milk doesnt come in un til after the birth most of the time and they normally eat up until they have the babies and during and after! so that dosent mean anything about signs that she is going to have them soon.


----------



## sharon_gurney

Have we any news on this cat and her kittens? Was she ok and did her kittens survive?


----------

